# Happy bday blakey boy



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Happy 3rd birthday Blake!
When the little runt 1st came home








All grown up.








Message from big sis.








And one from little bro.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BLAKE says Bolo an ViVi


and in a side whisper to bless, bolo says "I feel ya girl.....wanna trade ?" 


....bitches....


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Happy Bday Blakey... <<hugs>> from me and your brothers from another mother (and father) Cain & Abel..


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

"Happy Birfday,Brake!!"= From Rosco, who shares the same birthday 

Hope you guys have a wonderful day! I took Rosco to Petsmart earlier for his choice in toys, it was incredibly busy though and his only interest was the adoption area. Way too much stimulation so instead I'm buying him a t-bone


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!! Have a great day pup!
Nessa


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BLAKE!!*

I hope you are beyond spoiled for your birthday!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

*Happy Birthday Blake*!!!!!!

Lots of love from Mac'n'Roe and your wanna-be girlfriend Gabi!!! I hope you and your pack had a great day.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Blake!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

happiest of birthdays to the blakey boy! and many many more to come!! good job pooch.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Awww, *sniff* Happy Birthday baby boy.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BLAKE says Bolo an ViVi
> 
> 
> and in a side whisper to bless, bolo says "I feel ya girl.....wanna trade ?"
> ...


Thanks Zim.



Mudra said:


> Happy Bday Blakey... <<hugs>> from me and your brothers from another mother (and father) Cain & Abel..


LOL,thanks brothers from another mother.



Roscosmom said:


> "Happy Birfday,Brake!!"= From Rosco, who shares the same birthday


Thanks R.M,tell Rosco happy bday from me & Blake too.



chul3l3ies1126 said:


> Happy Birthday!!! Have a great day pup!
> Nessa


Thanks Ness



TeddieXRuxpin said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BLAKE!!*
> 
> I hope you are beyond spoiled for your birthday!


Yeah Ted,he has been spoiled beyond today,had roast pork with greens for dinner and basically been made a king for the day,not to the amusement of the other two!lol



Mac'N'Roe said:


> *Happy Birthday Blake*!!!!!!
> 
> Lots of love from Mac'n'Roe and your wanna-be girlfriend Gabi!!! I hope you and your pack had a great day.



Ha ha,Thank you M'N'R,poor Blakey seldom pays interest in ladies since the removal of his balls,will Aslan do for Gabi???LOL


Pepper said:


> Happy Birthday Blake!!


Thank you pepper



jcd said:


> happiest of birthdays to the blakey boy! and many many more to come!! good job pooch.


Cheers J & Bello!



Dieselsmama said:


> Awww, *sniff* Happy Birthday baby boy.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKgFKrOvTz4


LMFAO!!!!!!!,thanks K


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

Bo says Happy Birthday Blake!!!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Blake and Rosco!


Man Blake was a CUTE puppy!!!!!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday Blakey!!

(I think you're my fav... shh dont tell the others..)


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Happy 3rd BD, Blakie-boy! Did he get any BD present? or some cake?

-naoki


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Blake!!

I always love your captions, always well done!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Happy belated birthday Blake.
Love,
Cherokee


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Happy birthday sweety...... 

hope you got lots of special time with dad on your birthday 
S


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday!... Loooove the puppy pic!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Happy birthday, Blake! Hope you had an excellent one!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Happy birthday!!! Blake looks good!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

Happy Late B-day!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

cvcraven said:


> Bo says Happy Birthday Blake!!!


Thanks Bo!



Darkmoon said:


> Happy Birthday Blake and Rosco!
> 
> 
> Man Blake was a CUTE puppy!!!!!


He was D.M,a pain in the ass too.lol



4dogs3cats said:


> Happy Birthday Blakey!!
> 
> (I think you're my fav... shh dont tell the others..


Lol Jenn i wont tell the others,thanks.



naoki said:


> Happy 3rd BD, Blakie-boy! Did he get any BD present? or some cake?
> 
> -naoki


N,nah he got some roast pork though and a good walk(even though i had a hangover from clubbin!!!!!!ha ha)
Thanks.



Sunshyne said:


> Happy Birthday, Blake!!
> 
> I always love your captions, always well done!


Thanks Sunshine.



MegaMuttMom said:


> Happy belated birthday Blake.
> Love,
> Cherokee


Thanks Cherokee!!



Shalva said:


> Happy birthday sweety......
> 
> hope you got lots of special time with dad on your birthday
> S


Thanks Shalva,he sure did,ruined it this evening by being a DA little shit,oh well thats Blake i guess.



Criosphynx said:


> Happy Birthday!... Loooove the puppy pic!


Cheers Crio


rosemaryninja said:


> Happy birthday, Blake! Hope you had an excellent one!





Spicy1_VV said:


> Happy birthday!!! Blake looks good!


He is looking handsome i must say Spice,cheers.



sw_df27 said:


> Happy Late B-day!!!!!!


Thank you SW

Thanks to all of you that wished my pain in the butt a happy bday,he is in the dog house today for issues that are starting to irritate me,i'll get there in the end.lol


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I went to reply and had to run and help separate a dog fight. Darn turds! I hope yours are all behaving.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Happy birthday sweetie!!!!!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Forgive me Blake, I know I'm late with the birthday wishes on this thread, but I did wish you a happy happy on your picture thread. Mea culpa. 
So to atone for my shortcomings...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY BLAKE!!!!!

You just keep getting more and more handsome!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks V,K the Princess is always forgiven,you know this.
Blake hollers thanks.


----------

